# What do you think?



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 6, 2005)

I love these boots by BCB Girls... I just wanted a opinion.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




in bronze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://store.nordstrom.com/product/p...tyleID=2867966


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 6, 2005)

I think they are cute. i see the cowboy boot is slowly sneaking its way back into style. but this high heel boot .its hot.


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 6, 2005)

Those boots are MAD HOT! I love the heeled sexy cowboy thing but I just look too country with my muscular calves to pull it off!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 6, 2005)

omfg, I love them. well I love BCBG as well and that makes me love them even more..you should SO get them!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_omfg, I love them. well I love BCBG as well and that makes me love them even more..you should SO get them!!_

 

Along with my 12 step program to MAC .. I need one for shoes as well..lol


I'm gonna get them~


----------



## Sanne (Aug 7, 2005)

they look painful


----------



## moonrevel (Aug 7, 2005)

I would never be able to walk in them (flat footed = no balance) but they look cute!  I enjoy the plastic bag tip about how to put them on, however, hehe.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_I would never be able to walk in them (flat footed = no balance) but they look cute!  I enjoy the plastic bag tip about how to put them on, however, hehe._

 

Ya, I never heard of that one before.. you know I tried them on in the store in a 7 1/2  and it wasn't  that bad  ( on the right foot ) on the left however it was a lil snug so I have to get the 8.. and of course they didn't have them in stock. They are not as bad/or uncomfortable as they look.. the price women pay to have cute shoes though..lol


----------



## speakerpunk (Aug 19, 2005)

I adore the distressed leather, and I'm a huge fan of ice pick heels *drools*


----------



## thaodotcom (Aug 21, 2005)

hey those are so hot.


----------



## breathless (Aug 22, 2005)

those are too cute! i'd fall over in them though. i cant walk in high heels.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 27, 2005)

they are totally hot, but i wouldnt be able to walk in them for more than 10 min!


----------

